# /proc/cpuinfo shows incorrect MHz for Pentium 800

## OdinsDream

I've got an IBM Thinkpad with an 800mhz pentium, it's been running just fine for months. Tonight I was installing VMWare to house a Win2k installation. When I ran the wizard, I got an error message that my processor is probably not powerful enough, and that at least a 266 is recommended. That's strange, I thought... 800 isn't more than 266?

So, I checked /proc/cpuinfo and sure enough, it said I had a 176mhz processor. That didn't make any sense at all. So, I rebooted, looked in the BIOS, and I see what I expect, 800MHz Pentium.

After that reboot, /proc/cpuinfo now shows 647.199MHz. That's a little better, but, still, what's happening here? Why am I not getting something at least close to 800?

----------

## steveb

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

> I've got an IBM Thinkpad with an 800mhz pentium, it's been running just fine for months. Tonight I was installing VMWare to house a Win2k installation. When I ran the wizard, I got an error message that my processor is probably not powerful enough, and that at least a 266 is recommended. That's strange, I thought... 800 isn't more than 266?
> 
> So, I checked /proc/cpuinfo and sure enough, it said I had a 176mhz processor. That didn't make any sense at all. So, I rebooted, looked in the BIOS, and I see what I expect, 800MHz Pentium.
> 
> After that reboot, /proc/cpuinfo now shows 647.199MHz. That's a little better, but, still, what's happening here? Why am I not getting something at least close to 800?

 

you have a ibm thinkpad wich has a intel speedstep technology aware cpu/chipset.

this means, that your thinkpad is able to controll the speed of your processor, for saving battery power.

if you need full speed, then disable this functionality in the bios.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## OdinsDream

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *OdinsDream wrote:*   I've got an IBM Thinkpad with an 800mhz pentium, it's been running just fine for months. Tonight I was installing VMWare to house a Win2k installation. When I ran the wizard, I got an error message that my processor is probably not powerful enough, and that at least a 266 is recommended. That's strange, I thought... 800 isn't more than 266?
> 
> So, I checked /proc/cpuinfo and sure enough, it said I had a 176mhz processor. That didn't make any sense at all. So, I rebooted, looked in the BIOS, and I see what I expect, 800MHz Pentium.
> 
> After that reboot, /proc/cpuinfo now shows 647.199MHz. That's a little better, but, still, what's happening here? Why am I not getting something at least close to 800? 
> ...

 

Wow, it pulls it down to 176? I'll try and get a little more info on this stuff, as I'd really like to keep the powersaving options, but still have the ability to turn it off for intensive tasks (like running VMWare). Perhaps there's some tools to get this done. Thanks for the hint though.

----------

## BlackBart

many laptops have function keys for doing things like that

----------

## steveb

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

> Wow, it pulls it down to 176? I'll try and get a little more info on this stuff, as I'd really like to keep the powersaving options, but still have the ability to turn it off for intensive tasks (like running VMWare). Perhaps there's some tools to get this done. Thanks for the hint though.

 

yes! i have a tp a22p and it goes up and down with the speed....

check out (speedstep stuff/cpu frequency stuff):

http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/speedstep.html

http://www.brodo.de/cpufreq/

check the thinkpad tools aswell (you can controll with the Fn key the power expenditure mode):

http://tpctl.sourceforge.net/

you can emerge them by doing:

```
emerge sys-apps/thinkpad
```

if i remember right, you can check the speed on a speedstep computer (the technique is in the newer kernel versions available)

current speed:

```
cat /proc/sys/cpu/0/speed
```

max speed:

```
cat /proc/sys/cpu/0/max-speed >/proc/sys/cpu/0/speed
```

min speed:

```
cat /proc/sys/cpu/0/min-speed >/proc/sys/cpu/0/speed
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## TripKnot

I have a Dell Inspiron 800MHz laptop and recently noticed the 176MHz thing too.  It was from a BIOS option that enabled a "COMPATIBLE" boot speed for time-sensitive apps or something.  This option overrides the 800/650 regular AC/Batt speed step settings.

Perhaps you have something like this too.

----------

